# New From TSDS: 1/128 Spindrift Passenger Compartment Window Detail!



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi all --

Here is something that has been needed for this kit -- really makes a difference! I'll be including a clear sheet (for windows) and some kind of back-lit film for a bit more realism. It is REALLY easy to install, too. But you will have to modify (trim) the existing cardstock passenger interior if you are using the one that came with the kit.

I'll have this available for retail shipping by the end of the week! More news and pics when I have them, but I'm casting the resin pieces right now!

Thoughts?

--Henry


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

You've done it again Henry. Just what the Dr. ordered.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> You've done it again Henry. Just what the Dr. ordered.


Coming from you, sir, I'm humbled.

I was just sitting around the other day, trying to figure out what was really missing from this model. Then it came to me. I was thinking of you the whole time I was making the masters -- all those tiny scratchbuilding masterpieces you make... and I kept telling myself I could do this little project myself!

The inspiration, though, came from your work!

--Henry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent Sir!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, that's the perfect touch!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Henry it is I who is humbled. Thank you again. Still...this is just the answer for folks unlike me who scratchbuild inside the eyes of sewing needles.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words! 

I finished the translucent insert this evening. This is going to look great if you light it up, but it's printed on white translucent medium, so it will show up either way! The rough layout is shown in the top part of the photo below. I should have these things ready to sell by Thursday -- still casting them up!

--Henry


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I'm probably just having eye problems, but I can't really understand what this part IS. 

I see it adds depth to the windows. I see that this allows for the translucent insert to give the impression of interior detail. But is this cardboard that one folds into this shape, or is it a cast item or....OK, OK, I see it calls out that it's a resin piece in the second set of pictures. Good. 

Would the cockpit area be enhanced with a similar part/treatment? As a different option from the cardboard that is.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Well, I'm probably just having eye problems, but I can't really understand what this part IS.
> 
> I see it adds depth to the windows. I see that this allows for the translucent insert to give the impression of interior detail. But is this cardboard that one folds into this shape, or is it a cast item or....OK, OK, I see it calls out that it's a resin piece in the second set of pictures. Good.
> 
> Would the cockpit area be enhanced with a similar part/treatment? As a different option from the cardboard that is.


Well, I'll answer as best as I can. The cardstock insert is exactly that. Designed to fit into the stock model from Moebius as-is. However, with the passenger cabin cardstock component inserted, you literally have NO ROOM for putting in a battery and a few LED's if you wanted to. The model is just too tiny! 

Then I got an email from a customer, Steve123, who sent me a photo of what he did with just ONE LED! Here it is: 











So I figured I'd go ahead and add some resin window frames (which, once in place, make it more like the actual prop), and at the same time doing this I felt I could create room for lighting and a battery, once I'd made a translucent interior film that would display via backlighting. That opens up a whole lot of area inside the ship. You would still be able to use the cockpit folding interior, just don't use the passenger cabin.

I opted not to make a resin replacement cockpit as the existing cardstock one is fine, and apparently picks up more than enough ambient lighting, as evident from the photo above.

Does that make any more sense?

Thanks,

--Henry


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

*Another* homerun chief!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Henry... any chance of a printing a folding landing stair? Though probably wouldn't be too tough to scratch build, just seems like an ideal cardboard cut and fold item.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

No, it would be terrible in cardboard!

I'll do up a nice plastic one and add it to this kit! Great idea! PM me for your "IDEA REWARD"!

--Henry


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is going to look really nice. And enable even a newby modeler to achieve a really great look on the 'Lil Drift.

Steve


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Brilliant as usual, Henry! I was going to do this from scratch, but you saved me the work. You rock...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great idea !


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Now we need figures!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Spare figures from the Seaview would work, unless you already have them manning the control room.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Good idea. Just need a photoetch safety pin in scale.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

By the way dose anyone out there know how well the "Spindy" kit is doing
for Moebius Models?

fortress


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Good question. I've bought two, that must count for something. I see that CultTVman has restocked his Spindy inventory. I hope sure hope it's selling well.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, well good luck trying to get Henry's stuff from Iverson. It's the "Iverson Curtain"....lol

Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

steve123 said:


> Yeah, well good luck trying to get Henry's stuff from Iverson. It's the "Iverson Curtain"....lol
> 
> Steve


Play nice now, Steve!

--Henry


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

g_xii said:


> Hi all --
> 
> Here is something that has been needed for this kit -- really makes a difference! I'll be including a clear sheet (for windows) and some kind of back-lit film for a bit more realism. It is REALLY easy to install, too. But you will have to modify (trim) the existing cardstock passenger interior if you are using the one that came with the kit.
> 
> ...


Great work there Henry! That's pretty nice idea, I will have to pick a set of them up a some point.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Larva said:


> Good question. I've bought two, that must count for something. I see that CultTVman has restocked his Spindy inventory. I hope sure hope it's selling well.


Perhaps sucess with this kit made lead to, please excuse the pun 
something bigger I hope.....keep your fingers cross fellow giants.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic idea Henry. I guess I'll have to build another Spindrift (this will be my fourth). I don't mind at all.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It really does add alot to the model. I think that and the photoetch grills turn this little kit into a real contender.

It's amazing how some simple things make such a huge difference!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> It really does add alot to the model. I think that and the photoetch grills turn this little kit into a real contender.
> 
> It's amazing how some simple things make such a huge difference!


Yes -- I know what you mean! I was just doing this for myself, but when I saw what a difference it made on the kit, I figured others might want it as well. 

--Henry


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Henry.... what about tiny wood-grain paneling inserts for the window detail? I know, I ask too much. -- Eric


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, Henry- 
Maybe even a full resin interior with seats and a mini-set of your Spinny decals!
:thumbsup:

Please?


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

And perhaps a lighting kit?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Larva said:


> Henry.... what about tiny wood-grain paneling inserts for the window detail? I know, I ask too much. -- Eric


You won't need them -- it comes with an insert that you put on the back of the window frame -- you will be able to "see" to the other side of the passenger cabin, with the other row of seats, the wood-grain counter, and the wood grained panels on either side of the opposite windows with the wood grain between the windows! 

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

steviesteve said:


> Oh, Henry-
> Maybe even a full resin interior with seats and a mini-set of your Spinny decals!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hi --

Honestly, if you use the included interior for the cockpit (the cardboard one) and these window frames with the translucent backdrop, I think you'll be pleased. The thought of doing a resin interior, with all those complex shapes is a bit much for me. 

Now, as far as LIGHTING goes, I have something REALLY cool for you! I was hoping to release it at the same time, but the manufacturer put momentary switches on it and it's supposed to have a regular off/on switch (the kind that stays off or on!). It's going to be VERY inexpensive, and will work perfectly for small kits like this. More on that in about a week or so when I know more and have the correct switches! Keep an eye in the model lighting forum for full details when I have them to post!

--Henry


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

An unspendy mini Spindy lighting kit! That's fantastic news, Henry!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Larva said:


> An unspendy mini Spindy lighting kit! That's fantastic news, Henry!


Well, it will fit more than Mini-Spindy! It will work nicely in mini flying sub, galatica, vipers, small seaview, really anything that just needs 1-5 or so LED's. The more LED's you put on, the quicker it drains the battery, but most people only light up their models to quickly show to a friend -- I think this is the way to go! 

And most of it is pre-wired -- all you really need to do is decide how many LED's you want to put on it, and attach them to the wire leads. No fooling with resistors, all you need to be able to do is tell the positive side of the LED from the negative side of the LED. 

Like I said, really easy, and it will be really cheap, too! You guys are gonna like this! Just sit tight for another week or so! I'll run a hobbytalk special. Watch for more!

--Henry


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I want to include this new lighting kit in my window-insert, enhanced decal, photo-etch grilled build. A totally tricked-out Spindrift.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Larva said:


> I want to include this new lighting kit in my window-insert, enhanced decal, photo-etch grilled build. A totally tricked-out Spindrift.


You'll have to send me some pics!

--Henry


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Count on it!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This will be really cool! I have all the "little" kits here, so we can show how they will look with this easy lighting system.


Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

OK -- the stuff is mostly packaged up, and should be on my website tomorrow or Tuesday. In the meantime, Steve123 sent me the following photo in his Spindrift, which is using the very soon to be released self-contained, battery operated TSDS ILLUMINATOR Micro Lighting System! 

Hope you enjoy the pic! It's on the JAI base, too!

--Henry


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks fantastic! But needs a landing stair (ahem).


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Larva said:


> Looks fantastic! But needs a landing stair (ahem).


It had just crashed! They have not had time to put out the stair yet!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

We never get to see the stairs deployed or set up, nor the Jupiter 2 boarding ramp emerge. Those would be interesting mods to build into the Irwin Allen spaceships.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Larva said:


> We never get to see the stairs deployed or set up, nor the Jupiter 2 boarding ramp emerge. Those would be interesting mods to build into the Irwin Allen spaceships.


The "stairs" for the Spindrift full sized mockup set look like they were just something someone grabbed from somewhere around the studio. Nothing special to them at all -- not like on small jets where the hatch, hinged at the bottom, drops open and has steps built into the inside of the door. 

It does, however, look like there would be room in the hull for some kind of folding staircase, especially considering there are only two steps to it! But that top one is a really high step into the ship!

--Henry


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Well, it will fit more than Mini-Spindy! It will work nicely in mini flying sub, galatica, vipers, small seaview, really anything that just needs 1-5 or so LED's. The more LED's you put on, the quicker it drains the battery, but most people only light up their models to quickly show to a friend -- I think this is the way to go!
> 
> And most of it is pre-wired -- all you really need to do is decide how many LED's you want to put on it, and attach them to the wire leads. No fooling with resistors, all you need to be able to do is tell the positive side of the LED from the negative side of the LED.
> 
> ...


I'll bet they'll look great in the PL B9 Robot kits as well!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

liskorea317 said:


> I'll bet they'll look great in the PL B9 Robot kits as well!


I think it will fit in the Moebius B9 kit! I'll have to check that!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi all --

I have a good batch of them packaged up right now -- they are ready to ship and are on the website right now.

The light kit is now also on the website, but will not ship until about the week of the 11th. The manufacturer put the wrong switch on them -- they put a momentary switch on rather than a true ON/OFF switch. Replacement switches are on the way, but I have a fair bit of soldering to get done ...

I'm going to post something in model lighting about the light kit, please direct any questions about it over there rather than in this thread, mainly as it does not have a whole lot to do with Moebius Models (although it fits in all the mini-models!). 

--Henry


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just checked And it fits inside the Moebius B9. Completely..!!!

Steve


----------

